# Architecture of Linux (FC8) in FreeBSD on amd64



## rocky (May 15, 2009)

Hello all,

I want to build some Linux packages to use in my FreeBSD. I have:

* FreeBSD on amd64 (package to be install here)
* Fedora Core 8 on i386 (to build packages)

My question is about the architecture of the Linux distribution which runs on my FreeBSD / amd64. Is that i386? And can my package which is built on FC8/i386 be used on the host (FreeBSD / amd64) ?

I have to ask such question because my FreeBSD isn't installed yet and I don't have FC8/x86_64 here...

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## vivek (May 15, 2009)

FreeBSD has ports system which supports almost all linux packages. You can turn on Linux binary Compatibility to run app such as Adboe, flash, doom and much more. See http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/linuxemu.html


----------

